# Hit from across the pond!



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

So yesterday I go to get the mail and there a box from Mike @ Leaf & Ale. Well I hadn't ordered anything, my budget is a little tight right now. I open up the box and inside is a note from matt257.

In response to a thread I posted about looking for reasonably priced Opus, Matt pointed me to this sampler at Leaf & Ale, which included a couple of my favorite Opus as well as some other great Fuentes. So Matt took it upon himself to have the sampler sent to me apparently. 

What an absolutely awesome bomb (and gesture)! My brain is still having a hard time processing that someone I don't know, who lives half a world away, would do such an incredible thing. I guess thats just what it is to be a *true BOTL*. Thank you so much. I am completely blown away! (Thank you to Mike as well for facilitating my destruction and the Regalo tag-along) :frown::biggrin:

...but don't think you are safe from my wrath just because you are so far away.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Very nice. Enjoy them all. :biggrin:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

excellent!!! WTG Matt!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow. Sweet.

:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow....very nice!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice pond skipping!!Love the(X)


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Truly amazing! The generosity of the people on CL is incredible.

That was a real ICBM that took you out!


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

That is one brutal long range assault... nice stuff!


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow Matt ... you've been busy, bro  Great hit!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Those look nice...I have yet to try the Blue Label (Regalo?). I hear good things!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice Matt; Love your way of bombing!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Matt sure is a great one. Wicked hit bro!*


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

I nominate this for bomb of the week....way to go!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

boy he aint fooling around!!!!
great hit


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

tmoney said:


> I nominate this for bomb of the week....way to go!


I concur!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very awesome hit right there


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

That's pretty freaking awesome. Nice job Matt!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Nicely done Matt. Those look amazing.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice hit!!!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Hit on a well deserving BOLT!!!


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

I think that's the 3rd bomb Matt has sent in the last 5 weeks. Impressive. Matt is a stand-up BOTL... wish he lived closer.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Matt knows how to hit the colonys-no one is safe from that Brit


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is a serious blast right there!!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

That's some top-class stuff there Matt, and on a helluva brother too! Well done! Enjoy Mitro, I know you will 

CD


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

WOW, Some great hours of smoke right there.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Yup, Class all the way!!! WTG Matt. Mitro, you deserve them.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Very Nice hit


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

The pond guys are truly making a name for themselves---man those sure do look great--very nice hit Matt--Very Nice Indeed


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice....ICBM's!!!!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great hit


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

What a great bomb! You really have been busy. 

Better watch your back...


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

The EVP said:


> Nice....ICBM's!!!!!


Inter-Continental Ballistic Maduro's???


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Great hit!


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

leafandale said:


> Inter-Continental Ballistic Maduro's???


Definitely. MOAB = Massive Ordinance Air Blast Bomb (nicknamed: Mother Of All Bombs), too.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Way to go Matt. Great bomb.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nicely done.


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

:biggrin: SWEET!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hope you enjoy them Mike  You deserve them brother


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

leafandale said:


> I think that's the 3rd bomb Matt has sent in the last 5 weeks. Impressive. Matt is a stand-up BOTL... wish he lived closer.


Thanks again for the help Mike. And I wish I lived closer too  Im hoping to visit the US somewhen in the future


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

SVB said:


> Those look nice...I have yet to try the Blue Label (Regalo?). I hear good things!


They are a great smoke. They are Mike's house blend :dribble:


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

I just got done with the Regalo and it was VERY good. In fact it was better than the other cigar I had today: a Padilla '32.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

This is such a great place. Absolutely a great BOTL.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

awesome hit :biggrin:


----------

